# Anyone tried thieves oil??



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I just read about this recently (eucalyptus, lemon oil, rosemary oil, clove, cinnamon) as a way to hopefully help prevent contracting colds and flu. I am about to order aura cacia's "medieval mix" which I thankfully discovered while surfing, b/c I'd rather not mix it myself.

So...does anyone use this during flu and cold season? How often do you use it? How do you diffuse it?

Also, in searching here, I found an archived/closed thread about using it to clean as well. I usually use simple green, or some combo of vinegar/bs/ bronners to clean, and rarely add essential oils. But I'd be curious to hear how I could incorporate this for better disinfecting.

Thanks.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been wanting to make this for a while now. A woman I p/u my produce from had it in a diffuser and it smelled so good. Heard it was good for protecting against flus and virus's. She had the Young living oils one. I'd love to order but thought it may be cheaper to make my own. I'll have to check into Aura Cacia's mix.

This is the recipe that I'm going to use
http://www.quantumbalancing.com/news/thieves_oil.htm


----------



## FernG (Feb 14, 2008)

i buy a medieval blend. I use with an electric oil diffuser. I also drop several drops in some water and chug it when I feel like I am getting sick. I follow w/ an OJ shot. I think it really makes a difference!


----------



## thehappydeer (May 15, 2007)

Yes We use this and we love it!!

I keep it with me whenever we go out to public places shopping and such, especially when we travel...I keep a little handkerchief with the bottle, put a few drops/sprays on it and inhale deeply, hold my breath for a few seconds and exhale. I do this about 3 times in a row as often as I feel the need. We have used formula from Herbs Of Light we've been really happy with, and also one from Uncle Harry's. There are a lot of ways to make it yourself, from vinegar to alcohol extracts to mixing essential oils. They are all great ways and have their benefits.

We even use it with our toddler, and she'll breath it in happily. there is a caution with breathing in too much clove though I think, especially with little ones, so we use a formula that goes easy on the clove.

We haven't been sick in a long time, and really its a wonderful way to feel empowered when you have to be in a shared air environment.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm waiting for my oils to arrive. Cant wait to mix them up. I read about a hand sanitizer you can make too. I really want a diffuser but just don't know what it get.


----------

